# Randy Hare DETECTION TRAINING SEMINAR [Canine Training]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

RANDY HARE DETECTION TRAINING SEMINAR

Randy Hare is a dedicated, professional dog trainer with more than 25 years of experience in training canines for all types of police work. In addition he is a veteran police canine handler with an impressive record of highway drug interdiction cases utilizing canines that he has trained. He has served as a judge for both United States Police Canine trials and National Police Canine Association certifications and seminars. In 2004 he was contacted by Canine Training Systems to develop a DVD detailing his unique and innovative substance detection training techniques. Randy currently owns a police canine training facility in Omaha Nebraska and travels the country teaching dogs and handlers his detection training methods. Dogs trained by Randy display an outstanding ability to stay focused, ignore distractions and get to odor source.

More info on Randy can be found at his website: Randy Hare | Trainer of Dogs and People

A recent article in Police K9 magazine describing Randy's training:
http://www.randyhare.com/rewarding_final.pdf

This class is open to all types of substance detection dogs (please specify when signing up for the class).

*Length of Course: 24 hrs*
*Course Hours: 0800 - 1600 hrs*
*Location: Vermont Police Academy*
*Dates: September 21-23, 2009*

*Tuition:*

For Dog/Handler Teams: Commuting Student: $250 (includes lunch each day) Overnight Student: $325 (Includes meals, accommodations)

For Observers: Commuting Student: $125 (includes lunch each day) Overnight Student: $175 (includes meals and accommodations)

*Registration:* In-service training application required.

Minimum number to hold class: 20 dog/handler teams, unlimited number of observers

Maximum number in class: 20 dogs/handler teams, unlimited number of observers

*Prerequisites:*

The dog does not have to have previous detection experience. However this training method is most effective for dogs rewarded with a toy or tug rather than food reward.

Vermont Police Canine Association dog handlers will have priority in class signup, followed by other interested police canine handlers.

Interested civilian detection handlers will be considered with permission and pending room in the class.

For further information contact Sgt Lucy Newton([email protected])

Sgt Lucy Newton
Patrol Officer / K9 Officer / EMT-intermediate
Winhall (VT) Police & Rescue


----------

